# UK Will Revoked but valid in South Africa?



## John Cartlidge (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all, and hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I (or my solicitor...) can help with this one.

A relative has died in the UK. He had a UK will, but had re-married, and so in the UK, the will is revoked, and his estate is to be dealt as intestate. Ergo his wife and children stand to benefit from his estate, however…

He owned a house in South Africa, worth around R4,000,000. (Worked there for a time, and kept the house as a rental.) I’ve been told that in South Africa, a subsequent marriage does not invalidate a will, but the question is, does this apply only to a will drawn up in South Africa under SA rules, or does it apply to the old will in the UK also?

Any ideas or pointers to websites that might carry the answer?

Thanks in advance.

J.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

John Cartlidge said:


> Hello all, and hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I (or my solicitor...) can help with this one.
> 
> A relative has died in the UK. He had a UK will, but had re-married, and so in the UK, the will is revoked, and his estate is to be dealt as intestate. Ergo his wife and children stand to benefit from his estate, however…
> 
> ...


It goes to the last will and testament signed.
did he draw up a new will in SA?

if not then the UK one stands as to his last wishes.

AFIK if the UK will is revoked and he dies intestate then ALL his dependents share equally with Spouse(s) holding the underage children's share until they attain maturity.


----------

